# Radio Museum at Fort Perch Rock



## Sparks58 (Jan 6, 2016)

Does any one know anything about the state of Fort Perch Rock (New Brighton)
I was hoping to visit it this year as I am 60 and there was quite a big Radio Museum in part of it. However thru the internet I have discovered it is closed and up for sale.
Does any one know what has/will happen to the radio museum.

TUSU. Nigel Marshall Ex Marconi / Denholms / BP Radio Officer


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

The contents were sold at auction in 2016 according to this:-
http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/news/liverpool-news/fort-perch-rock-treasure-trove-11707358

Apparently the building can still be accessed but only by guided groups and therefore by appointment...so assume nothing left inside??

geoff


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

*fort perch rock*

Hello Nigel
Unfortunately FPR radio museum is not there any more.
The volunteers who were there UNPAID I might add were being asked to give 250 quid a month for being able to stay there with radio gear intact. Unfortunately they were not a money making outfit so unable to pay the volunteers had to leave FPR.
The radio museum has since closed and all the gear has been transferred to othe places to save the gear for the future, the vast majority of the radio gear going to the INTERNAL FIRE MUSEUM
in Wales and they are installing most of the gear there.
Also a small amount of gear going to a Museum in Malta.
Last I heard about FPR was that is was IN A MESS and apparently closed down.
Cheers 73;s de ftf


----------



## tom roberts (May 4, 2008)

freddythefrog said:


> Hello Nigel
> Unfortunately FPR radio museum is not there any more.
> The volunteers who were there UNPAID I might add were being asked to give 250 quid a month for being able to stay there with radio gear intact. Unfortunately they were not a money making outfit so unable to pay the volunteers had to leave FPR.
> The radio museum has since closed and all the gear has been transferred to othe places to save the gear for the future, the vast majority of the radio gear going to the INTERNAL FIRE MUSEUM
> ...


Again a disregard by the great Merseyside authorities,the Mersey was gateway to the battle of the Atlantic maybe the Perch Rock are not part of the officialdom of indifference to the Merchant seamen of all ranks but surely they could have saved a spot for the Radio Museum shame on them.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

It was a private purchase years ago,nothing to do with local authority..believe the owner,who lived there was a Mr Darroch?

geoff


----------

